# PA License Fee increases being debated



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks like PA is gearing up for a substantial license fee increase, as two different measures are being debated in the Legislature.

http://www.phillyburbs.com/pb-dyn/news/281-06082006-667714.html

According to this article, one proposal would increase a hunting license for residents up $10/ year to $29.00, while another would increase the fee to $34.00.

Since PA F&G receives no tax dollar funding, it is important for this increase to occur. The last increase was in 1999. 

The intentions are to advance license fees to be effective July 1, 2007.

I also found it interesting about the debate for the mandatory Habitat Stamp. PA would make this $20.00 spend mandatory, although this one is still up in the air, I guess.

Thoughts?


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

The state of Virginia is increasing license fees effective July 1st as well. The Department of Game And Inland Fisheries does not recieve funding from tax dollars either. It has been 18 years since our last increase. Our fee just went from $12.50, to $17.50.
Here's an example of what I will be paying to hunt this year:

State License to Hunt $17.50 (small game and must have to get big game stamps)
Big Game Stamps.......$17.50 (1 bear, 3 turkey, 6 deer-3 bucks, 3 does)
Additional anterless stamps are $17.50 per 3 stamps (unlimited)
Archery...................$17.50
Black Powder............$17.50
$70.00 Total
If I use a crossbow during archery season, I will have to pay another $17.50.

The major reason for the increase is due to the declining number of hunters in the state. I am hearing a lot of Virginia hunters crying about the increase, but it has been nearly 20 years since the last increase. Check out what our fellow hunters in other states are paying.


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

I agree with the increase. I really do not want to pay more than I have to, but I do not want the money for the PGC coming from "other sources" that will compromise our hunting heritage in PA. If the hunters are footing the bill, then we still have a leg up on the other people who would possibly like to change our seasons, bag limits, etc.


----------



## boone43 (Feb 10, 2006)

i actually think think thats not to bad in virginia b/c your biggame stamp comes with 3 different animals.


----------



## Free Range (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah, you should check out what it would cost us here in Colorado to hunt those same game animals, not to mention the same number of those animals.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

If you get a full license now a days w/ Fowl, trapping, Antlered, Antlerless, Migratory Duck, Turkey, and Extra Turkey i think it comes out to something like 120 bux? give or take

Personally I don't mind the 10.00 extra, after all those game wardens need to make the payments on their shiney new Dodge Dakotas somehow right?


----------

